# Creating a VN, how's it look?



## Sogreth (Feb 2, 2017)

***UPDATED***​
Chapter Four is done! (Text only)
-PC and Mac versions available

*Before you start!*
I'm still learning Ren'py, so please BEAR (lol) with me. I would suggest *turning the volume down on Music and Sounds *once you open up the VN. I'm still trying to get the hang of that, so some of the sounds and music might be pretty loud.

**File is too big to upload here, so I uploaded it to my Patreon**
Sogreth is creating Hidden World | Patreon
(Don't worry, you don't need to become a Patron. It's free access to anyone.)

p.s. If you have any issues with it, or if you notice any grammar errors or bugs, just let me know I'll see if I can fix them! Also open to any criticism!

Quick rundown:
It's a Fantasy/Action/Adventure Visual Novel, with a growing romance between the main character, Miles and a beastman. A love that was never meant to happen, but could end up changing the fate of the entire world. (It's *SFW*, and I intend to keep it that way.)

It kind of starts off slow but, Miles accidentally stumbles upon this hidden world of Beastmen. In this world, it's filled with many dangers, like poisonous plants, and dark spirits that have the ability to possess wildlife and beastmen alike, causing them to go feral.

Miles goes on a journey with two other beastmen, trying to find out where these spirits came from, and to find a way to stop them. They find that this world holds more secrets than they could ever imagine.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, I'm interested, definitely waiting to see more of this!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well, I'm interested, definitely waiting to see more of this!



Awesome! I've been slowly working on it whenever I have time. My biggest issue is that I can't draw! So other than backgrounds, I don't really have any images for my characters yet.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 6, 2017)

Got chapter one done!

Just going to do some minor changes and fix a few things, and I'll post it here!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 7, 2017)

Updated my OP. Link to the VN is there.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 7, 2017)

I dunno, I've had bad intances with furry VNs.


Fucking Major Minor was quite possibly the worst one I've seen


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 7, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Major Minor was quite possibly the worst one I've seen



Was it really that bad? I looked into it before, I've only heard bad things about it. It looks really well made though.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 7, 2017)

Art was alright but it was nothing more than edgy, self-insert furbait


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 8, 2017)

Argh it's on pc. I damn you filthy mac of mine!
I'm sorry I'm not gonna be able to try it for a while then, I have to reinstall Wine and so on...


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 8, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Argh it's on pc. I damn you filthy mac of mine!
> I'm sorry I'm not gonna be able to try it for a while then, I have to reinstall Wine and so on...



I can upload a mac version I think. Give me a few minutes, I'll see if I can.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks! That'd be very nice!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 8, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Thanks! That'd be very nice!



It should be up now!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm finished. Waiting for the next part


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 13, 2017)

Updated OP! Chapter Two is done!

Hope you like it!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 17, 2017)

Just finished uploading Chapter Three!


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 25, 2017)

Chapter Four and about 1/4 of Chapter Five is up now!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Good to hear! Keep it up ^^


----------

